

The jQuery Slider Plugin with Infinite Style - earlyriser
http://www.sequencejs.com/

======
showerst
This looks great, but it really annoys me when Javascript/CSS plugins don't
explicitly state their browser support.

'Gracefully degrades in older browsers' means different things to different
people, and without a quick chart I'm much less likely to invest the time in
trying it out.

~~~
gizzlon
Site now says: _"Tested down to Firefox 3.6 and IE7. Extensive support details
to come"_

------
Joeri
Looks good, but it won't respond to events until the animation finishes, which
is pretty much guaranteed to annoy site users.

~~~
ianlunn
Hi Joeri,

I plan to add an option in the future to allow frames to be skippable
regardless of whether they're animating or not. Just need to come up with a
good way of doing it without elements flying all over the place.

------
agscala
Looks great other than the transitions jittering a bit (on ubuntu chrome)

~~~
ianlunn
Thanks, haven't put a huge amount of testing into performance yet and I
haven't got a copy of Ubuntu installed but I'll add this to the todo list.

~~~
ntkachov
On that note, two things. First, when you actually start the animation, make
sure that the images are loaded first. If I hit one the demo sites with a
cleared cache, the images pop in pretty bad. Use document.onload instead of
$(document).ready

Second, mobile performance is dreadful. From what I understand, you have it
using CSS3 animation and simply add animations into divs. My suggestion would
be to default to javascript on mobile. Most mobiles don't have css animations
optimized as heavily as javascript animations.

~~~
ianlunn
I suspect any performance issues on mobile devices are down to the plugin
having to do a lot of work in the DOM, rather than the CSS3 transitions
themselves being slow.

Also, it'd be interesting to know what mobile browser your seeing performance
issues in. Note that Opera is unfortunately buggy when it comes to CSS3
transitions and I had to write a horrible workaround to get it working. Expect
Opera to have performance issues until they fix the bug.

------
Smudge
It seems to be breaking my back button. Especially the 3rd example (after a
few transitions have gone by).

~~~
ianlunn
Hi Smudge,

I'll look into this, thanks.

~~~
cesarsalazar12
Hi, it's breaking mine as well. I'm on Chrome 17.0/OSX 10.7.2

~~~
ianlunn
ok, thanks. Will take a look at this tomorrow.

------
cickpass_broken
From the site: "Unique transition styles created using CSS3"

Couldn't these "Unique transitions" be applied to most existing slideshow
plugins, since they are done with CSS3 and not the plugin itself?

Say, if I was using <http://slidesjs.com/>, I could do `addClass('animate-
in')` using the `animationStart()` event.

I say this as I'd like more people to contribute to a solid, widely used and
tested slideshow plugin, instead of adding another choice--of course this
assumes that there's no need for another choice.

~~~
akdetrick
This is a good (and fair) question. Sequence doesn't appear to do a ton of
stuff the box, without applying a theme from the site or one of your own
design.

That is, however, why I love this idea. It looks like this provides a good
foundation for creating a slider; a nice interface, well documented options
and callbacks, and nothing more.

I feel like I can actually build something of my own with this instead of
clobbering an existing slider plugin with my own code until it does what I
want. This is a much sharper tool than a widget pre-bundled with style
defaults.

~~~
cickpass_broken
Well said. And, I agree. I didn't even think of enhancing an existing basic JS
slider with additional animations using CSS3.

I'm still not sure if I'll switch from SlidesJS to Sequence, just because I am
quite familiar with the SlidesJS source. But, definitely good work by ianlunn
--I'm going to attempt a similar effect with SlidesJS sometime soon.

------
bwooceli
Serious question - why aren't there more efforts to do things like this but
using canvas? I'm just starting to work on a new comic web app, was planning
on using canvas for the page viewer, am I missing something or is the same
<div> exchange from 2k6 still the way to go?

~~~
bmelton
You could probably simulate its effects with either impress.js or jmpress.js,
which DO use Canvas.

I recommend you go through the shows on both of these.

<http://shama.github.com/jmpress.js/#/home>

<http://bartaz.github.com/impress.js/#/bored>

------
krmmalik
Looks great. Any plans for a Wordpress based theme revolving around this or a
plugin?

~~~
ianlunn
Hi krmmmalik,

I would like to turn this into a WordPress plugin in the future although as
I've only just released the beta, I'd like to spend my spare time improving
that first.

------
mikeburrelljr
Looks slick. Great work!

------
NHQ
Very nice. forked!

